# ***Graphics Competition*** 10 Million credit Grand Prize



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is going to work the same way as the previous graphics competition. Everyone will submit a piece, we will let the members vote on who they think made the best piece and that is who the winner will be. _A due date will be posted once an acceptable amount of members have signed up to participate. Anyone may join._

*Rules*

1. You may not use any previously made pieces.
2. You may not submit someone else's work as your own.
3. You may not vote for yourself when the time comes.

*The Competition*

Type: Poster

Maximum Size: Width: 750px Height: 1000px*

Content: You will be making an MMA Event Poster. This does not have to include actual upcoming fights. It just has to be advertising a card that you make up. (You may use upcoming fights if you wish)

*This is the maximum size, but it does not have to be the exact size. It does however have to be large enough to be considered a poster.
*
Contest Prizes*

1st Place: 10,000,000 credits

2nd Place: 5,000,000 credits

3rd Place: 1,000,000 credits

All other entries: 250,000 credits for participation

*Members signed up:*

*1. El Bresko*
*2. Killz*
*3. Spite*


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm excited to see the entries!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

count me in


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

IN! :thumb03:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

It's not the winning that counts its the taking part.

So with the excuses over with.

I'm in :thumbsup:

So what do I do when I've made the poster?

Post it here?

Or submit the link to HitOrGetHit?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

All entries will be submitted to me via PM.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think this is probably over my head. But I'm sure some of you will have some awesome shit to check out.

Made this yesterday. Not sure it the size it too big or not for sig?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

OU said:


> I think this is probably over my head. But I'm sure some of you will have some awesome shit to check out.
> 
> Made this yesterday. Not sure it the size it too big or not for sig?


It's pretty good other than hendo ko'ing Bisbing.

Id cut the top of the sig of above Hendo's head as theres a lot of unused space there.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Spite said:


> It's pretty good other than hendo ko'ing Bisbing.
> 
> Id cut the top of the sig of above Hendo's head as theres a lot of unused space there.


Funny you should say that. I attempted to do that just this morning. Added it to my sig. Thanks for the tip. I'm still a super noob on sigs but I have fun trying.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

OU said:


> Funny you should say that. I attempted to do that just this morning. Added it to my sig. Thanks for the tip. I'm still a super noob on sigs but I have fun trying.


The thing with Photoshop is that I don't think anyone can truly master it.

You can get people who are really, really good at it. But the program is deep and complex, its impossible to know everything about it.

I've been using it for about 2 1/2 years and I've only scratched the surface of it. I don't use it Hardcore, I mostly use it to manipulate images for websites.

The good thing about Photoshop is, it doesnt matter what you want to do with it... theres probably somebody posted a tutorial online for it.

Best way to learn, I think, is to get familiar with the basic concepts and learn where everything is. That way you can at least understand what people are talking about in tutorials. Some (most) of the tutorials online assume that you have a basic knowledge of the program, like how the layers work, gradients, masking ect.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Spite said:


> The thing with Photoshop is that I don't think anyone can truly master it.
> 
> You can get people who are really, really good at it. But the program is deep and complex, its impossible to know everything about it.
> 
> ...


Yeah unlike some people I never learned anything about Photoshop in school and never had anyone show me anything. People here have been very helpful in getting me started though and pointing me toward tutorials and giving me tips. I appreciate it. I don't try to do anything complex really, I just have fun making sigs.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

OU said:


> Yeah unlike some people I never learned anything about Photoshop in school and never had anyone show me anything. People here have been very helpful in getting me started though and pointing me toward tutorials and giving me tips. I appreciate it. I don't try to do anything complex really, I just have fun making sigs.


I think I might have a few e-books on Photoshop kicking about my hard drive somewhere. PM me your email and send what I can find on to you.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Spite said:


> I think I might have a few e-books on Photoshop kicking about my hard drive somewhere. PM me your email and send what I can find on to you.


Thanks man I appreciate it. Sounds great, I just sent you a PM with my e-mail.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to read any of the stuff sent over yet. But yesterday I made this one and it's my new favorite out of the ones I have done. 











EDIT: new version.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well the poster doesn't have a due date yet as I would like more people to sign up so you have some time to get around to it.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Only 3 people signed.

I got no chance against Bresko or Killz.

So nobody else enter, that way I take home a juicy million creds!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Spite said:


> Only 3 people signed.
> 
> I got no chance against Bresko or Killz.
> 
> So nobody else enter, that way I take home a juicy million creds!


I don't even know if I can even give a real attempt! lol

I keep adjusting my sig, I think for the better?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

OU said:


> I don't even know if I can even give a real attempt! lol
> 
> I keep adjusting my sig, I think for the better?


The chuck images and the background look awesome but I can barely see the Iceman text.

Maybe you could apply a stroke to it (accessed via fx)?

You should enter mate. Got nothing to lose and you guaranteed some creds. Just think of it as making a sig, but with more real estate to play with.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Spite said:


> The chuck images and the background look awesome but I can barely see the Iceman text.
> 
> Maybe you could apply a stroke to it (accessed via fx)?
> 
> You should enter mate. Got nothing to lose and you guaranteed some creds. Just think of it as making a sig, but with more real estate to play with.



Yeah I faded the Iceman text because I wanted it to be a ghost image and just barely there in the background. I wasn't big on how the text looked at first but now I'm not sure which way is better? I also moved it a little to the left because I thought it was too close to the edge. You can see the entire progression on my post above a little bit.

Maybe I can get creative with my matchmaking and get some brownie points that way? lol


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Whats happening with this comp... is it on or off?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Spite said:


> Whats happening with this comp... is it on or off?


I forgot all about this thing. I need to practice.


what you think about my sig?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I was going to join but I'm not a poster fan. I'm down for any new sig competitions though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Due to lack of interest this probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Due to lack of interest this probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm going to start a new one, don't worry OU.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

M.C said:


> I'm going to start a new one, don't worry OU.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Due to lack of interest this probably isn't going to happen.


Can I at least get me credits... seeing as I sumbitted already?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-sh...etition-signature-sereis-1-a.html#post2066226


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

So I'm currently on the phone to my Lawyer... according to universal forum competition laws I'm entitled my 250000 credit submission fee plus 10,000,000 credits for 1st place, assuming nobody else has entered.

I'm ready to take VS to court if I don't get paid and I'll sue for expenses too, that'll be another 5,000,000 credits.

Don't make me do it!

HitorGetHit I await your settlement figure!


----------

